# Can I still keep my unlimited data?



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

I still have 1 year and 9 months left for my unlimited data on my Thunderbolt. I'm thinking of buying a new Samsung Galaxy S3 32GB on Ebay. Now I'm like 99% positive this is what I'm going to do!. But do you think I'm gonna run into any issues just keeping my plan but just switching to this phone? And if I buy it brand new in the box on Ebay do I still have a 1 year manufacturing warranty from Samsung? Any help I'd greatly appreciated cause this is going down tonight! I'm so excited I think I'm about to have a panic attack!. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

If you pay full retail price


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah but you need to buy the phone full retail price.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea I know but do I have to buy it from Verizon or can I just buy it on Ebay??

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Say if I got one brand new on Ebay for 575 am I good to go?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Like everyone said, pay full retail at the store (or buy from ebay like you plan on doing) AND do not change your plan, Ever!


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

harosxcomp170 said:


> Say if I got one brand new on Ebay for 575 am I good to go?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The only thing you might need is a sim card unless they are selling it with the phone. But if you need a sim card I think you can get it from VZW, not sure if it is free or not.


----------



## Jaben2 (Jun 30, 2011)

sim card from verizon is free. I did that before. I bought the Thunderbolt off ebay. Went into verizon got a sim and was good to go.

If you call they will ship one to you as well, but costs you shipping.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

You will be good to go and keep your unlimited data for the length of your current contract if you pay full retail through Verizon, or buy a phone elsewhere and activate that phone on your line. Everything I've read seems to indicate that. After everyone's current contract expires, I'm guessing all bets will be off as far as keeping unlimited data.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys! I'm so excited!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

10 days and I'm getting it! I can't wait! Hopefully they'll be some good things on here by then!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

